# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Pauvre matou de 5 ans, détruit par la rue, accueil urgent avant relâche !!!

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chat
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 7 ans 1 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* Dans la rue








Contact


*E-mail :* pfdua91@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Qui peut faire un miracle ?
Il n'a que 5 ans, la rue l'a tant abîmé, et il va y retourner 😭
Association PFDUA dans le 91 :
"Encore un pauvre pépère bien mal en point, signalé ce week-end.
Nourrit par des particuliers car il vient chez eux depuis des années, le pauvre ne pouvait ni manger, ni boire et pour cause. Les personnes lui donnent à manger mais ne voulaient absolument pas payer pour le faire soigner, il est ainsi depuis quelques temps...:-/
Un énorme abcès non soigné certainement à cause d'une bagarre. Il est allé chez le vétérinaire ce matin pour être soigné, identifié, stérilisé et déparasité (il a environ 5 ans).
Un très grand MERCI à Chantal et Marco qui ont tout géré de A à Z (y).
Petit père est en convalescence chez Chantal et sera ensuite relâché."
SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER : pfdua91@gmail.com 
https://www.facebook.com/pfdua/

Ne pas me demander plus d'informations ici je ne fais que transmettre ce SOS qui me brise le coeur, voir avec l'asso directement

----------


## bouletosse

Diffusé sur FB
P'tit père  ::

----------


## doriant

Il faut savoir qu'il n'a pas encore été depisté.

----------


## Ioko

Mon Dieu pauvre loulou

----------


## bouletosse

> Il faut savoir qu'il n'a pas encore été depisté.


Je pense qu'il le sera pendant sa quarantaine  ::

----------


## corinnebergeron

Tenez-nous au courant ...

----------


## Anaïs

oui il va être testé et aussi voir s'il est tout simplement manipulable ou complètement sauvage, il vient d'être récupéré.

----------


## ULTRA67

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Anaïs

Il est en convalescence, son caractère n'a pas encore été vraiment étudié, il a en tout cas reçu des propositions pour la suite

----------


## ULTRA67

Super , merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## bab

.


> 28 mai 
> Bonjour,Voici (enfin  ) des nouvelles de P'tit Père 
> Ce petit coeur dévore toujours autant et est d'un calme olympien. Nous pensons qu'indépendamment de la fatigue liée à son opération, il relâche la pression de ses années passées dehors.
> Un contrôle vétérinaire est prévu dans quelques jours.
> Nous allons contacter les personnes qui se sont gentiment proposées de laccueillir.
> Merci encore pour ce petit bonhomme.

----------


## bab

> 14/08/2020Bonsoir,
> Sans doute vous souvenez vous de P'tit Père, ce pauvre chat qui agonisait sur la terrasse d'un couple de retraité à Villebon sur Yvette ? En soin chez Chantal depuis le départ, il est venu en consultation chez notre vétérinaire ce soir. Un beau pépère (malgré tout) de 3kg900 (il a pris 300g chez Chantal), Fiv+, très gentil mais totalement tétanisé en présence de l’humain ? Qu'a t-il pu lui arriver pour qu'il soit dans une telle détresse psychologique ? Il n'ose même pas lever les yeux pour nous regarder, il garde la tête baissée en permanence. Il est comme résigné 
> Il a un deuxième abcès à côté du premier et a donc eu des injections, et sera sous Metacam pendant 10 jours.
> A l'issue de ces 10 jours, un contrôle vétérinaire sera effectué pour voir comment son abcès aura évolué et en fonction, il se peut qu'il faille faire des radios, mais à confirmer. Le premier vétérinaire ayant soigné P'tit Père avait qu'il avait 5 ans mais notre vétérinaire nous a dit qu'il en avait plutôt 10 
> P'tit Père, nous allons faire le maximum pour que tu passes de doux  moments en famille d'accueil.
> Nous remercions de tout cœur Chantal (et Marco qui était allé sur place également) sa sauveuse ainsi que les personnes ayant suivi P'tit Père et ayant fait des dons et s'étant proposées pour l'accueillir. Merci Gaëlle qui va l'accueillir et prendre soin de lui.
> Merci pour lui de tout cœur


.

----------


## banzai

Au bout de 3 mois il baisse encore les yeux 
Il a dû en pâtir ce pauvre loupiot 
Il va enfin souffler le temps fera les choses ::

----------


## Segusia52

::

----------


## doriant

infos demandées pr ce chat.

----------


## Ioko

Des nouvelles?

----------


## doriant

mail envoyé le 22 oct, pas de reponse. Je pense quils sont saturés car avant on pouvait laisser message fb et ils ont bloqué ca. Après, si ya pas de reponse a terme, faudra cloturer l'annonce.

----------


## mexaya

Pauvre petit père 😍 comment il progresse depuis cet été ?

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> mail envoyé le 22 oct, pas de reponse. Je pense quils sont saturés car  avant on pouvait laisser message fb et ils ont bloqué ca. Après, si ya  pas de reponse a terme, faudra cloturer l'annonce.


 Pas possible de les appeler?? Je comprends qu'ils soient saturés mais je pense que quand on a fait des sos pour "une petite misère" des appels aux dons, on peut aussi donner des nouvelles J'espère qu'il est toujours chez Chantal sa fa

Je viens d'aller sur le facebook de cette association (que je ne connais pas mais qui semble très dynamique) et sauf erreur de ma part pas un seul post de ptit père depuis mai 2020 ::  Il ne serait pas mis à l'adoption??

----------


## Gwenie

Si; il y a un post du 30 octobre qui donne des nouvelles:

"Des nouvelles de notre P'tit Père si attachant mais si traumatisé de la vie et de l'humain.Un deuxième abcès s'était ajouté au premier et l'os de sa mâchoire a été abîmé. 
Un lourd traitement avait été mis en place pour arriver à bout des deux abcès et ils sont enfin gerris. 
Il y a eu des effets secondaires bien entendu (diarrhée notamment) et nous remercions Gaëlle sa famille d’accueil pour les soins apportés et sa patience car cela a nécessité beaucoup de temps et nettoyage.

Aujourd’hui, P’tit Père va bien et mange toujours autant.

En revanche, il reste toujours prostré, ses pupilles sont toujours dilatées, il sursaute dès qu’on approche la main et s’enfonce dans son couffin, nous en avons la certitude maintenant, il a été frappé. Il reste très traumatisé et ose à peine respirer quand on le touche.

Après discussion avec Gaëlle et notre vétérinaire, la décision a été prise de mettre un traitement (anti-dépresseur) en place pour l’aider. Il ne peut rester dans cet état de détresse psychologique, il subit la vie et nous voulons lui offrir de belles années (il a déjà 10 ans) et qu’il puisse enfin avoir une vie de chat.

Les premiers effets devraient être perceptibles dans 3 semaines, mais si pas d’amélioration, nous changerons son traitement.
P’tit Père est un petit matou qui n’a pas eu de chance dans la vie et nous ferons tout pour l’aider et lui offrir du bonheur, c’est un très gentil matou.

Nous en manquerons pas de vous donner de ses nouvelles dans les semaines à venir.

Encore merci à Gaëlle et au petit Ethan de prendre si bien soin de notre P'tit Père.

L'Equipe PFDUA."

https://www.facebook.com/pfdua/posts/3345595132175259

----------


## doriant

Pas trop le tps d'appeler et en plus ds certaines assos, ceux qui s'oqp de l'accueil/comm savent pas forcement pr les chats, il faut souvent montrer la publi pr qu'ils situent le sujet. (( et puis c bien le net pr obtenir des fotos, une trace des echanges ou des tentatives)) Je sais pas si le fait d'avoir re re relancé a fait que, g pas eu de reponse, mais oui c relou car le tps est le meme pr tlm a la base et on en perd bien bêtement des fois.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Merci pour les nouvelles de ce petit père

----------


## doriant

je ne sais pas si "p'tit père" est tjrs a l'adoption.

----------

